# Kilz or Zinsser?



## Richard

just a simple question, with a simple answer

if you are in a situation where you would typically need to use one of these, which would you grab off the shelf?


----------



## ProWallGuy

Zinsser makes a lot of different primers. Which one am I voting for?

Anyways, all of Zinsser's products are better than Kilz, so I voted.


----------



## slickshift

ProWallGuy said:


> Zinsser makes a lot of different primers.


Over a dozen that I can think of


----------



## LennyV-NHSNOLA

Kilz is getting Killed in this poll. 11-0 when I voted.


----------



## slickshift

Kilz makes a half dozen products that I know of
They all suck except for Original Kilz


----------



## ProWallGuy

slickshift said:


> Kilz makes a half dozen products that I know of
> They all suck except for Original Kilz


And I'd pick BIN over that any day.


----------



## 4319hendrie

Yea definatly zinsser. Ive always used either coverstain or 123. Has anyone ever used fastprime or fastprime 2. If so, what the heck is the differance. And besides extremly bad stains or fire damage, what is the advantage of BIN.


----------



## [email protected]&R

4319hendrie said:


> Yea definatly zinsser. Ive always used either coverstain or 123. Has anyone ever used fastprime or fastprime 2. If so, what the heck is the differance. And besides extremly bad stains or fire damage, what is the advantage of BIN.


Gives you one hell of a buzz if your locked in a 6x9 bathroom with it. It's why I bought the new respirator.


----------



## ProWallGuy

Yeah, like Ken says, it smells real good.


----------



## slickshift

ProWallGuy said:


> And I'd pick BIN over that any day.


Well you can pick your friends...


----------



## AAPaint

:lol: @ Kilz....:thumbdown


----------



## metomeya

Kilz covers anything! Zinsser is watery!

Naw just joking I always pick Zinsser cause it sticks to almost everything without sanding (silicone, and grease is the only thing I can think of that it doesn't stick to.)

But the only thing I would like to see is for Zinsser 1-2-3 to be more of a high hiding primer.


----------



## Richard

ok, someone voted kilz--who is the mysterious one? :batman:

C'mon with a 26-1 vote....you just have to let us know :surrender:


----------



## LennyV-NHSNOLA

Paintguy26 said:


> ok, someone voted kilz--who is the mysterious one? :batman:
> 
> C'mon with a 26-1 vote....you just have to let us know :surrender:


Usually, the one who first asks "Who farted?", is the one who did it.... so Paintguy... did you do it? :laughing:


----------



## Teetorbilt

I'm wondering if the paint co's. are tracking this site. Maybe they were the sole vote.:laughing:


----------



## Richard

LennyV-NHSNOLA said:


> Usually, the one who first asks "Who farted?", is the one who did it.... so Paintguy... did you do it? :laughing:


nope...I'm a zinsser guy all the way---

on another note---trust me, when I let it rip, you'll know it--goes something like this...

:blink: :001_huh: inch:  :innocent: :cheesygri


----------



## Brushslingers

I feel bad for Kilz at this point, I mean.. we all still say "just kilz it" still... heh


----------



## Rich Wozny

If your scraping off peeling paint on plaster walls, Zinsser's pigmented shellac [which around here we call bulls-eye] is used to seal off the patch area before patching, many times will blister after the patch is applied. That's why I would use Kilz or another oil based sealer, over a shellac based sealer. Shellac just won't hold out the moisture...


----------



## Richard

yeah, so I usually use BIN when needed. I was in SW yesterday and they gave me a gallon of SW shellac to try---on the house. You think they want me to switch over? :whistling


----------



## smithoman

Zinn's the ####!! I like the oil and sometimes use the waterbased. Kilz is too smelly for interiors and isn't supposed to be used on exteriors as it's too brittle.

I made the mistake of letting a contractor talk me into using Kilz II on some interior door repaints. What a mistake, the stuff scratched off with the slightest abrasion.


----------

